# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Любовник - это хорошо?

## Irina

*Ну, то, что любовник – это хорошо, знают (или догадываются) почти все женщины.
*
Просто некоторые об этом предпочитают помалкивать.

Однако если сам факт наличия любовника, без сомнения, хорош, то все сопутствующие обстоятельства, вроде чувства вины и страха, стыда перед детьми, мужем и не дай бог свекровью, невозможности и нежелания скрываться и жить двойной жизнью – все это очень неприятно.

*И как было бы славно от этих нежелательных последствий избавиться!*

Начнем с того, что с выходом замуж жизнь женщины не прекращается, – поэтому требовать от нее вечной верности и эмоциональной холодности ко всем, за исключением мужа, по меньшей мере, неразумно, а по большому счету – преступно.

*Мы живые люди*, мы видим вокруг себя замечательных мужчин (и это никоим образом не умаляет достоинств наших чудесных, самых лучших и прекрасных мужей).

*Мы влюбляемся в них* совершенно против воли нашего разума, а иногда – чего греха таить – и с его, разума, великодушного разрешения.

*Замуж – это не в монастырь, в конце концов.*

Так что стыдиться тут совершенно нечего и испытывать чувство вины незачем – вы же не считаете себя виноватой в том, что после замужества у вас все равно продолжают расти ногти и виться волосы?
*
Наличие внесемейной влюбленности, между прочим, никак не мешает искренне и честно любить собственного мужа* – точно так же, как рождение второго ребенка не отменяет любви к первому, как, выходя замуж, мы не перестаем любить маму, папу, брата и сестру, как наличие одной подруги не мешает появлению второй.

Чувство к родному мужу и чужому, но такому замечательному парню не имеют между собой ничего общего – и поэтому друг другу никак не мешают, спокойно уживаясь в широком и щедром женском сердце.

Так что двойной жизни тут нет никакой – это две разные линии одной прекрасной и эмоционально наполненной жизни.

Конечно, никому неприятно будет знать, что у супруги и матери семейства появился роман на стороне.

Тысячелетнее развитие культуры и человеческой морали, строго сохраняя чувство частной собственности, свойственное человеку, как биологическому виду, вбило нам в голову всякие полезные правила вроде «не прелюбодействуй» и «изменил – значит предал».

Сломать эти стереотипы нам не под силу, да и не стоит на самом деле.

*Поэтому задача номер один – не попадаться.*

Не потому, что не хочется скандалов и разборок – а потому, что вы продолжаете нежно и трепетно любить своего мужа и не желаете ему зла.

Так что с сопутствующими проблемами при правильной настройке мировоззрения разобраться вполне по силам каждой женщине.
*
Ну, а плюсы от наличия богатой личной жизни преувеличить трудно.*

Это и цветущий, здоровый внешний вид, и желание быть красивой и молодой, и прекрасное настроение, которое отражается и на семье, и на по-прежнему любимом супруге, и на квартире, и на даче – на всем, на что попадает отсвет прекраснейшего и, к сожалению, самого кратковременного из человеческих чувств.

Источник: VELVET.by

----------


## Энрика

это дело совести и обстоятельств

----------

